# Where can sportsman go see the DNRs wall of shame?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

These are the mounts of poached trophy animals in Michigan. It has recently been mentioned on this site, so that's what prompted this question. 

I really like the idea of the poachers paying for the mounts. Don't do the crime if you can't afford the taxidermist's time.

I've been to the Soo DNR office and saw the moose from Sugar Island and the huge whitetail from down below. If there are additional locations I would stop by for a look during my travels.

I'm sure other sportsman would stop by for a look if they knew where to go.. Poachers steal from all us. 

Thanks in advance Boehr.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Well, it's kind of new and a number of offices are starting their own walls. We have started one at the Plainwell Office with three deer, one just a normal 8 point with the the antlers but the other two are pretty impressive full shoulder mounts. Below each mount is the officer's name who caught the poacher, the date and where there animal was poached. I believe there is a moving wall of shame being started up for display at shows and such. I believe the 600+ pound poached bear case that just concluded is going to be a full mount in the moving wall of shame. Of course it will be a while before it's ready.

I will post pics of the two nice mounts we have on our wall, of course, it's been so long since I've posted a pic I going to have to figure out how again.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

with the bear that was just in the news, there is a push to get that put in the alcona county court house. it would be nice if the dnr could get some property in the grayling area and build a building to house all those poached animals the dnr gets in these cases. i would actually be willing to donate some money towards something like that. they could charge a nominal fee to tour the place that way they could cover the cost of running it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Boehr

I'll look forward to seeing them. I think the more sportsman see what is being poached may loosen up some lips. I truely believe alot of top end animals are lost to poaching each year.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> I truely believe alot of top end animals are lost to poaching each year.


I also have the same belief along with many other CO's including some of those already in record books.

I will take some pics and get them posted.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I too agree on that. We hunted a friend of my dad's place up by Baldwin a few years ago on opening day, but got there the afternoon of the 13th so we could scout the woods and set up a few ground blinds (this was before you could gun hunt from a tree stand). 

My dad's buddy only bowhunts most years, and he'd seen a monster 10 point three times, but couldn't get it to come in closer than 50 yards. I guess he and the guy next door had both seen it, the guy next door being a known poacher. 

On the evening of the 14th we heard a single rifle shot just by dark from near the cabin. Really close. Knowing it was someone poaching and not knowing exactly where the guy may have been or who he'd shoot to cover it up, we decided not to go looking.

The next morning we could tell someone had used one of our ground blinds the day before. The guy who had the cabin nextdoor (really a house since he lives there year round and doesn't seem to have any sort of employment) had the 10 point hanging from his buck pole the next afternoon. We didn't hear a single shot within a mile of us all the morning of the 15th.

We called the DNR as soon as we had access to a phone, they pretty much told us they couldn't do anything unless we'd seen him and could make an ID. I'm sure that deer was eligible for commemorative bucks and all. What bothered me the most about the whole situation though was how little it seemed to affect the CO. I got the impression we were "Just a few more downstaters who don't understand that that's how it works up here." Not that he was excusing it, but you got the impression he'd probably received at least 50 other calls from people just like us that day already.

Add that to my experiences fishing up at Tippy, and I wonder how many people don't poach up there.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I like that idea Ray. Make it a true wall of shame.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Record books, Big Buck contests, & Big Buck Nights on TV are just 3 reasons that there will always be some poaching of trophy size animals. I can't see how cutting back on the number of CO's is going to help any.

Beave,
Maybe the guy did poach that animal, but I find it pretty hard to believe that you built a groundblind on the 13th on your property and he comes on to your property on the 14th and uses that blind to take the animal. Doesn't seem likely to me. 

L & O


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i don't know that i would recommend it but a few years back a guy at the south end of hubbard lake was convicted of poaching deer. the adjoining property owners, at least that is our guess, decided to help the guy out and paint his cabin for him. the cabin was yellow and they painted poacher in big black and red letters all over the outside of the cabin. that will get someones attention.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

We were a bit shocked too L&O. 

We built the blinds in the spots that they had old ground blinds in one state of disrepair or another. Usually our ground blinds just involve tossing a bunch of dead branches into a pile and making a visual barrier. It's not like we built a cabin or hut out there. 

Also, that guy was known for trespassing and cutting his firewood on the property of other land owners in the area who he knew didn't live in their cabins. Chances are he knew the area quite well, and the my dad's friend had had to ask him not to hunt on his property on several occasions. 

I don't know how long he sat in the blind, maybe he just was walking around to check it out, but we found a fresh cigarette butt there and none of us smoke.

I'm not sure exactly where he shot the deer, but the fact that we heard a shot the night before and none the next day is why we were so sure he shot it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Name...because they paid their fines and that's it. Professionalism.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Both of these bucks hang on the Plainwell District Office Wall of Shame.

This first on was shot in November 17, 2000 in Berrien County, Galen Township. Guy was caught by CO Bauer.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/521/96MVC-095F-med.JPG?104

This one was shot November 25, 1995 in VanBuren County, South Haven Township. Guy was caught by CO Doss.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/521/96MVC-094F.JPG?8046

We have a normal 8 point rack and are in the prossess of have the antlers of another nice buck mounted.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures.

These are just a few examples of what is being stolen from the sportsman of this state.

Next time I get to the Soo's DNR office I'll ask if I can get some pictures of their wall of shame. I haven't figured out how to post a picture yet so I'll have to E-mail them to you.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't know about including the poachers name. They may get some sick ego trip from it. I think they should loose the right to hunt in MI forever, right to own a firearm, and be required to do a lot of community service.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Just make them clean cages at Deer parks such as Deer Acres with their hands daily. They will get sick of deer real quick.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Man - I think of all the hours I've spent in the woods just to get a look at deer like those and some moron poaches them. I second the loosing hunting privilages and community service ideas.


----------

